# Weibliche Reize



## collins (5 Mai 2011)

Wo schaut Ihr bei einer Frau als erstes hin?
Was findet Ihr wichtig,um eine Dame als attraktiv zu beurteilen?
(Finde Augen und Beine aussagekräftig)


----------



## Punisher (5 Mai 2011)

Welche Aussagekraft haben Beine???


----------



## DerMarx (5 Mai 2011)

Der arsch!


----------



## tommie3 (5 Mai 2011)

Das Gesamtpaket muss stimmen.


----------



## Walt (5 Mai 2011)

Ich gebe es einfach zu:

Ja, ich schaue zuerst auf die *Brüste*.....

oder fällt euch bei meinem Profilbild noch etwas anderes auf?


----------



## begoodtonite (5 Mai 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Welche Aussagekraft haben Beine???



hahahaha...ja, ich mag auch keine nichtssagenden beine...das ist so charakterlos...


----------



## collins (6 Mai 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Welche Aussagekraft haben Beine???



Die Aussagekraft ist doch ganz einfach:
Findsch gut oder Findsch nisch gut!


----------



## LuigiHallodri (6 Mai 2011)

Kommt drauf an, ob ich sie zuerst von vorn oder von hinten seh.


----------



## rollg66 (6 Mai 2011)

Wo schaut Ihr bei einer Frau als erstes hin?
Figur, Po, Busen
Was findet Ihr wichtig,um eine Dame als attraktiv zu beurteilen?
hübsche Figur und sexy Ausstrahlung:thumbup:


----------



## collins (7 Mai 2011)

LuigiHallodri schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, ob ich sie zuerst von vorn oder von hinten seh.



Das ist immer die grosse Frage..?
Kommt sie erst oder geht sie schon wieder :WOW:


----------



## Max100 (7 Mai 2011)

Ich schau ihr ins Gesicht, wenn das nicht stimmt.....


----------



## lappi (13 Aug. 2016)

Haarschnitt


----------



## trixie (29 Sep. 2016)

Achselhöhle.


----------



## Weltenbummler (29 Sep. 2016)

Das Gesicht und der Busen.


----------



## zrrtter443 (23 Nov. 2016)

Der Reihe nach...Haare, Gesicht, PO, Beine...wenn möglich


----------



## Younuzon (30 Sep. 2019)

Hintern, Beine, Bauch, schöner Rücken


----------



## erwin.bauer (1 Okt. 2019)

Ich schaue gerne auf die nackten Arme. Ich mag es wenn Frauen Impfnarben zeigen...


----------



## Cav (10 Okt. 2019)

Punisher schrieb:


> Welche Aussagekraft haben Beine???



Gibt auch Damen im reiferen Alter die noch sexy Beine haben. An großen Hupen zieht dagegen immer unerbittlich die Schwerkraft...

Habe meist schon lange bevor ich ihre Brüste anschau entschieden, ob ich mit einer Frau schlafen möchte.

Wo schaut Ihr bei einer Frau als erstes hin?
Haare, Augen/Gesicht, Beine, Füße (wenn sichtbar), Figur


----------



## Death Row (27 Okt. 2019)

Hintern. Aber wenn das Gesicht nicht passt, dann kann der Hintern noch so geil sein.


----------



## Nylonalex786 (27 Sep. 2021)

Gesamtpaket muss stimmen. 

Aber bei bestrumpften Beinen muss ich immer gerne hinschauen.


----------



## haller (18 Juli 2022)

Gesicht


----------

